# OBS Cube X or Aegis Solo



## Darius1332 (8/8/19)

Hi

Anybody have stock of the Cube X in Black, gunmetal or Chrome? Just the mod.

Or of the Aegis Solo just the mod, preferably red or black?

I can find them as kits but I really do not need a subtank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (8/8/19)

BLCK Vapour stocks just the mod and their courier service is super fast! They have a CPT store as well, so perhaps check if they have stock. @Richio 

https://blckvapour.co.za/products/geek-vape-aegis-mini-80w-box-mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darius1332 (8/8/19)

Thanks @StompieZA , forgot they have stores near me. Sent them a message to check if I get lucky with the colour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (8/8/19)

Darius1332 said:


> Thanks @StompieZA , forgot they have stores near me. Sent them a message to check if I get lucky with the colour.


don’t forget that they have an engraving service to personalize your mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

